# 40 gigabits-per-second Internet Connection!



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2007)

I wanna move to Sweden... Holy cow! 


> *Swedish woman gets superfast Internet*
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070719/ap_on_hi_te/sweden_high_speed_internet
> 7 minutes ago
> STOCKHOLM, Sweden - She is a latecomer to the information superhighway, but 75-year-old Sigbritt Lothberg is now cruising the Internet with a dizzying speed. Lothberg's 40 gigabits-per-second fiber-optic connection in Karlstad is believed to be the fastest residential uplink in the world, Karlstad city officials said.
> ...


So how long do ya'll think it'll take for that type of speed to get set up here to the states?


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 19, 2007)

Only in Sweden!?! Damn, I got all happy when I saw the title of this thread


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Only in Sweden!?! Damn, I got all happy when I saw the title of this thread


:lfao: Sorry, hope I don't get neg-repped for shattering dreams. But eventually I reckon they'll set it up here... probably be DAMNED expensive at first though. 
But help me put it in perspective... I know that T-1 is very fast and T-3 is super fast... how much faster is this over them?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 19, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> :lfao: Sorry, hope I don't get neg-repped for shattering dreams. But eventually I reckon they'll set it up here... probably be DAMNED expensive at first though.
> But help me put it in perspective... I know that T-1 is very fast and T-3 is super fast... how much faster is this over them?


 
I believe a T1 signal is 1.544 Mbit/s and a T3 carries 28 T1 signals, so somewhere in the vicinity of 44 to 45 Mbit/s. T3 and OC3 are comparable. T is on wire, OC is on fiber. Anything above 3 is on fiber.

Looks like this is OC-768, carries around 39,813.12 Mbit/s

You won't see this in the US, ever, unless you're maybe Bill Gates.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 19, 2007)

They could do this now....all they have to do is take all the limiters off your existing connection.  But they they couldn't charge you extra now could they?


----------



## Carol (Jul 19, 2007)

Bob Hubbard said:


> They could do this now....all they have to do is take all the limiters off your existing connection.  But they they couldn't charge you extra now could they?



Not under the current infrastructrure.


----------



## jim777 (Jul 19, 2007)

_"We wanted to show that that there are no limitations to Internet speed," he said._


Uh, yeah. :lol: I guess we're all suffering from non-limitations


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 19, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> > Originally Posted by *Bob Hubbard*
> > They could do this now....all they have to do is take all the limiters off your existing connection. But they they couldn't charge you extra now could they?
> 
> 
> Not under the current infrastructrure.


Well the fact that they got limiters on there now and can't charge for the extra kinda sucks doesn't it? I mean ya gotta ask WHY not? How is that helping THEM (the ISP's) if they don't get any extra money off unlimiteds? Will it bog everything down? Or burn servers up? 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Kreth (Jul 19, 2007)

MA-Caver said:


> Well the fact that they got limiters on there now and can't charge for the extra kinda sucks doesn't it? I mean ya gotta ask WHY not? How is that helping THEM (the ISP's) if they don't get any extra money off unlimiteds? Will it bog everything down? Or burn servers up?
> Inquiring minds want to know.


I'm sure quite a few porn sites would have to upgrade their servers if customers weren't limited by current speeds...


----------



## arnisador (Jul 19, 2007)

Sign me up!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2007)

JBrainard said:


> Only in Sweden!?! Damn, I got all happy when I saw the title of this thread




First to go digital on Cell Phones. Sweden.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 19, 2007)

Most LAN's only work at 100 megabits, 1000 on really new ones.

Cat 5e cable is really only good up to 1 gigabit, Cat 6 is iffy at 10 gigabits, Cat6a which is still a work in progress is meant for 10 gigabits (fix the problems with cat 6 at that speed)

So, no, it will be a while before we get it here.



> But help me put it in perspective... I know that T-1 is very fast and T-3 is super fast... how much faster is this over them?



T-1's are really not that fast by current standards.  Cable and DSL are often faster, but with a T-1 line it is yours, not a shared connection amongst your neighbours.  You get that much bandwidth all the time, like a straight line to the internet.

But for perspective, 40 gigabits is about 5 gigabytes.  That's just over a full DVD in under a second.

If these speeds do become standard, the idea of home computers being just thin clients running entirely off the internet becomes frighteningly possible


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 19, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> Most LAN's only work at 100 megabits, 1000 on really new ones.
> 
> Cat 5e cable is really only good up to 1 gigabit, Cat 6 is iffy at 10 gigabits, Cat6a which is still a work in progress is meant for 10 gigabits (fix the problems with cat 6 at that speed)
> 
> ...


 
Great info ... as a little side note on T1s ... they are as fast up as they are down, unlike cable and DSL. Examples are ... 

T1 is 1.544 download, 1.544 upload (set speed)
DSL/cable = 1.544 download, 384 upload (these speeds vary, but the difference remains)

So T1 lines are still fairly popular if you want to host your own website.

Also, prices are drastically different ... examples (ballpark)
DSL/Cable: $50 per mo
T1: $500 per mo
T3: $2,000 per mo
OC48: $60,000 per mo
I can't even guess what an OC-768 might cost. It's not so much the cost of the fiber, it's the cost of the electronics.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jul 20, 2007)

One other odd thing, no home computer would be able to even come close to being able to use that sort of speed.  Hard drive wouldn't even come close to being able to keep up.

Even top end SCSI drives don't get anywhere near that speed...

So what on earth would she do with it?  What server could she connect to that would be able to send her data at that speed?


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jul 20, 2007)

Andrew Green said:


> One other odd thing, no home computer would be able to even come close to being able to use that sort of speed. Hard drive wouldn't even come close to being able to keep up.
> 
> Even top end SCSI drives don't get anywhere near that speed...
> 
> So what on earth would she do with it? What server could she connect to that would be able to send her data at that speed?


 
There ya go, end of 'whynots' ... the end-user world isn't ready for it


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for that guys.  After working 2 outages tonight, I really wasn't up for _another _telecom discussion.


----------

